# Kindle Book of the Day Rankings Watch



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to report on my book's ranking during its run as the first KindleBoards BOTD.

THE MIDNIGHT EYE FILES: THE AMULET started the day at *#40,279*

At 4:10am Kindleboard time it's at *#16,574*

I'll update where I can during the day

_(Updated to show running totals in this post - Admin.)_

The KB Book of the Day effect: Amulet by Willie Meikle

All times are KindleBoards time (Pacific time). All rankings are for "Paid in Kindle Store" unless otherwise specified.

1:00am - #40,279. "Amulet" goes live as KB Book of the Day.

4:10am - #16,574

6:21am - #18,657

7:19am - #11,262
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

9:22am - #6,044
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#48 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

11:05am - #5,502 
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#49 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

1:42pm - #5,186 
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#49 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

2:06pm - #3,673 
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 24... Woot!)
#33 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 33... Woot!)


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Best of luck today!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent. We'll all be watching.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, guinea pig.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

*#18,657* now.

Don't make me get the whip out!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

All eyes are on you!  No pressure now!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> All eyes are on you! No pressure now!


 

*#11,262* Paid in Kindle Store

*#57* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
*#92* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Woot!  Thanks for starting this thread.  I'm hoping you have a fantastic day!  Pretty nice jump so far!

Vicki


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Very impressive - glad I got my slot in :rubbing hands:


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice! I got my slot in for later in the month, so I'm interested to see how this goes for you.

Linda


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Still leaping in the right direction...

*#6,044* Paid in Kindle Store 
*#28* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
*#48* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's very satisfying to see this progression over time:

*The KB Book of the Day effect: Amulet by Willie Meikle*

All times are KindleBoards time (Pacific time). All rankings are for "Paid in Kindle Store" unless otherwise specified.

1:00am - #40,279. "Amulet" goes live as KB Book of the Day.

4:10am - #16,574

6:21am - #18,657

7:19am - #11,262 
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

9:22am - #6,044
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#48 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Harvey said:


> That's very satisfying to see this progression over time:
> 
> *The KB Book of the Day effect: Amulet by Willie Meikle*
> 
> ...


Looks like that 5 A.M. crowd needs a little extra caffeine!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Looking good, so far! Wishing you the best of luck, William 

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your experience. I would have been dying of curiosity.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks excellent so far! Good luck for the rest of the day!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

*#5,502* Paid in Kindle Store 
*#32* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
*#49* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

( *#49* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult means that I have 4 books in the top 50 in this category, which is for ALL books, not just Kindle. Woot! )


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

williemeikle said:


> *#5,502* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> *#32* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
> *#49* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
> 
> ( *#49* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult means that I have 4 books in the top 50 in this category, which is for ALL books, not just Kindle. Woot! )


Congrats on that - you're dominating the Horror-Occult category.

I will be quite excited if you break 5,000 in the total Kindle ranking. It seems within reach.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad to see it's working out for you 

the one time I don't check the board for a day or two and then this opportunity came up   I got mine in, but laaaate.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Willie, what does BOTD mean?


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Willie, what does BOTD mean?


Book Of The Day


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Willie, what does BOTD mean?


Book of the Day Simon.... have a look up at the ad bar on any page here.

And there's a wee "?" next to my ad that'll explain. It's a new thing today here, and I'm 1st up.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!  Very happy and excited for ya.  I can't wait for my day.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Still holding strong at 1:42pm...

#5,186 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#49 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Still holding strong at 1:42pm...
> 
> #5,186 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #33 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
> #49 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


Beat me to it by 30 seconds there Harvey 

Here's hoping for a Friday evening surge...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Another substantial hop up

*#3,673* Paid in Kindle Store 
*#24* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 24... Woot!)
*#33* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 33... Woot!)


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

rcanepa said:


> Book Of The Day


Thanks!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I think this is very cool. Now, I'm looking forward to the two days I have blocked out. Too bad I have to wait 23 more days!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Very exciting to watch this! Thanks for posting your numbers. I'm up on 10/7. Very excited!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

williemeikle said:


> Another substantial hop up
> 
> *#3,673* Paid in Kindle Store
> *#24* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 24... Woot!)
> *#33* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 33... Woot!)


Hooray!!!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Hanging in there

*#3,813* Paid in Kindle Store
*#27* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
*#40* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

And looks like it peaked at 

#3,673 Paid in Kindle Store 
#24 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 24... Woot!)
#33 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult (4 books in the top 33... Woot!)

Thanks for the boost folks, and I hope my $35 helps somewhere


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like "The Donzerly Light" is off to a good start as the KB Book of the Day. Hope it continues, Ryne! 


1:00am - #51,071 - "The Donzerly Light" goes live as KB Book of the Day.

8:33am - #13,804 
  #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The latest on Amazon's Bestsellers Rank: 

1:00am - #51,071 - "The Donzerly Light" goes live as KB Book of the Day.

8:33am - #13,804
  #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult

10:16am - #9,843 
  #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
  #80 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought some of you might like this piece of analytics:


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

This is great.  We're all watching, and hopefully this will be a great thing for all authors.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

oh, that's fun!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Thought some of you might like this piece of analytics:


Nice!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My daughters came up with the idea for the chart. That's where most of my good ideas come from.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

No one else has asked, so I will: have those of you who've had a BoTD covered the $35 it cost? Was the profit worth the outlay?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well you are really only asking one person that question atm Lexi. Yesterday was the first time this was done. Today is the second. It's an experiment so far. WillieMeikle is the only author who has had a full day up so far.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Well you are really only asking one person that question atm Lexi. Yesterday was the first time this was done. Today is the second. It's an experiment so far. WillieMeikle is the only author who has had a full day up so far.


I would also think that most KBers don't know anything about the promotion and haven't notice it yet. Hopefully, once they discover it, they'll check it out each day to see if it's something of interest.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Well you are really only asking one person that question atm Lexi. Yesterday was the first time this was done. Today is the second. It's an experiment so far. WillieMeikle is the only author who has had a full day up so far.


Hmm, not much of a sample, then.

Nice twirly lego pumpkin you have there.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Still gaining at 2:30 pm.  Way to go!

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,475 Paid in Kindle Store 
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#67 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope this isn't terribly rude, especially for my first post, but wouldn't actual book sales be more useful than rank tracking for this kind of analysis? We can track on NovelRank, but I know that's just an estimate and not a particularly accurate one when sales activity is high. Does DTP not provide more-or-less real-time sales numbers? It just seems like sales data would help others decide whether this is a reasonable investment...rankings, not so much.

Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

GPB said:


> I hope this isn't terribly rude, especially for my first post, but wouldn't actual book sales be more useful than rank tracking for this kind of analysis? We can track on NovelRank, but I know that's just an estimate and not a particularly accurate one when sales activity is high. Does DTP not provide more-or-less real-time sales numbers? It just seems like sales data would help others decide whether this is a reasonable investment...rankings, not so much.
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions.


You're absolutely right, number of sales is much more useful and exact than sales ranking (which you can use to try to estimate). But it's up to each author if they want to give out exact sales data.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still quite new to all this Kindle stuff, fascinating...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

GPB said:


> I hope this isn't terribly rude, especially for my first post, but wouldn't actual book sales be more useful than rank tracking for this kind of analysis? We can track on NovelRank, but I know that's just an estimate and not a particularly accurate one when sales activity is high. Does DTP not provide more-or-less real-time sales numbers? It just seems like sales data would help others decide whether this is a reasonable investment...rankings, not so much.
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions.


Welcome to the boards GPB!


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Welcome to the boards GPB!


Thank you!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

GPB said:


> I hope this isn't terribly rude, especially for my first post, but wouldn't actual book sales be more useful than rank tracking for this kind of analysis?


I agree, knowing how many actual sales were made would be so much more helpful. My novel has been up and down in the ranks, ranging from 50,000 to 2,000ish, but it's just a constantly changing number...I don't see much importance in it. I sold two books today so far - that's important. I sold just over 100 last month - even more important. But my rank was all over the place during that time. I didn't really care, and it didn't really matter. It would matter if I made it onto a top 10 list, or maybe even top 100, if people are searching that list for something they haven't seen before. I can't imagine anyone searching such a list up past #2,000.

I don't really understand why anyone wold be unwilling to share their sales numbers. I share freely if anyone is interested, and I'm not embarrassed or proud, just happy for every sale. I know there are people here who sell less than I do, and people who sell ten times as much as I do, maybe much more than that, and I know because they've shared their numbers. It helps me get an idea of how well I'm doing...far more useful than any sales rankings. Those rankings change constantly. Actual sales have real meaning.

Thanks for sharing your rankings, William. I'm guessing you are one of the authors who sells ten times or more than I do, with all those books under your name. I've had 'The Invasion' on my wishlist since i first saw it, waiting for me to get a kindle.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Amazon prohibits the release of actual sales data that they provide as part of the DTP program.


Huh, you're not mistaken. From the Terms & Conditions, definition of "Amazon Confidential Information":



> [...] any sales data relating to the sale of Digital Books or other information we provide or make available to you in connection with the Program.


That's unfortunate, but thanks for the info.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

GPB said:


> Huh, you're not mistaken. From the Terms & Conditions, definition of "Amazon Confidential Information":
> 
> That's unfortunate, but thanks for the info.


yikes. From now on, I'm going to just talk about my total sales numbers then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Based on the ranking numbers of the first day, I personally would guess there were about 10 sales resulting from the sponsorship. I'm happy to contribute money to the boards, but I'm not sure we're going to see a great return from a business standpoint. 

Here's an idea: how much is Harvey really getting from the silly google ad in the middle there? (Right now it's in Spanish, and I have to bet it's basically doing nothing. If he's getting pennies for it, we should just have our daily sponsorship use that space instead of that little speck off to the side. I bet we would all fare a lot better, and it would give the site more of a literary atmosphere.

What do you think?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

GPB said:


> Huh, you're not mistaken. From the Terms & Conditions, definition of "Amazon Confidential Information":
> 
> That's unfortunate, but thanks for the info.


It is stated in there, but Joe Konrath has been open about his sales for years, and he hasn't stopped. I'm guessing that is there for those using those sales numbers to make Amazon look bad. Konrath has been bringing business TO Amazon. I'm thinking they don't care about that.

Just my two cents worth. I do share my numbers, I post them to my blog and on here. I will stop if Amazon tells me to. I don't think they will.

Vicki


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Based on the ranking numbers of the first day, I personally would guess there were about 10 sales resulting from the sponsorship. I'm happy to contribute money to the boards, but I'm not sure we're going to see a great return from a business standpoint.
> Here's an idea: how much is Harvey really getting from the silly google ad in the middle there? (Right now it's in Spanish, and I have to bet it's basically doing nothing. If he's getting pennies for it, we should just have our daily sponsorship use that space instead of that little speck off to the side. I bet we would all fare a lot better, and it would give the site more of a literary atmosphere.
> 
> What do you think?


Since I use Firefox and turn the ads off, I don't see the Google ads. The KB book of the day is right in the middle at the top. It has certainly sold me one book.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

foreverjuly said:


> Based on the ranking numbers of the first day, I personally would guess there were about 10 sales resulting from the sponsorship. I'm happy to contribute money to the boards, but I'm not sure we're going to see a great return from a business standpoint.
> 
> Here's an idea: how much is Harvey really getting from the silly google ad in the middle there? (Right now it's in Spanish, and I have to bet it's basically doing nothing. If he's getting pennies for it, we should just have our daily sponsorship use that space instead of that little speck off to the side. I bet we would all fare a lot better, and it would give the site more of a literary atmosphere.
> 
> What do you think?


^ Re: the Google ad: not gonna happen.

I think each author will make their own judgment about what's a great return - i.e. is the $35 worth having their book cover in our header graphic for a day, getting some more visibility into the book's BB thread, and claiming whatever bragging rights come from being, even if only for a day, in the top ranks of a subgenre. And, of course, whatever book sales come in as a result of all the above.

I am pretty determined to make this a good value and a good service for our authors.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Just my two cents worth. I do share my numbers, I post them to my blog and on here. I will stop if Amazon tells me to. I don't think they will.


Good point. Even if someone noticed and took issue with it, I'm sure they'd issue a C&D rather than just yanking your books. Neither strikes me as very likely.

ETA: Even if it doesn't pay for itself, I still think it's a low-cost way for an author to support their book(s) and support the site at the same time. As a newcomer, the emphasis on rankings here -- rather than sales -- struck me as odd. That's all.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> ...
> 
> I'm happy with results so far, mostly because, as I said earlier, it's more about exposure at this juncture. For every sale there may be ten sets of eyeballs that see the product page. Maybe more.


I think there are three benefits from participating in the BOTD opportunity:

1. Sales.
2. Supporting the Kindleboards which gives me way more than $35 worth of value -- oh, sheesh! way more.
3. Building name recognition, platform, brand -- whatever you want to call it.

Even with one or two sales, the placement is a steal at that price.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I probably don't count as a "reader" but for me, two book covers I don't remember seeing before are now burned into my skull. I bought one and would have bought the other but I went shopping today for my twin's birthdays so I am now broke.  But, I know that book now and at some stage I'll see it again and think _oh, yeah, I meant to get this one _ then buy it. I'm always doing that.

The ad itself is unobtrusive but it catches my eye everytime I log on, I never even notice the google ads beside it. And I like that this forum might benefit from promoting our books. It's provided us with a lot for free. Whether the google ads stay or go doesn't bother me in the slightest but at the moment I like everything about the KB Book of the Day.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

The other thing to remember is that advertising for books is not the same as say, advertising for your usual "pay-per-click" product.  The customer of a weight-loss product, for instance, buys it on impulse to save time and effort - it promises an easy solution. So you can measure the ad's effectiveness by how much direct action the customer took.

Books, on the other hand, are a commitment.  They TAKE time and effort, so they tend to go into a TBR pile or list for later - and with ebooks that means that when an ad is effective, the action taken by the customer may not be measurable.  Customers make a mental note, place a bookmark, download a sample or put it on a wishlist.

I've received notes from readers who said they just "bought" my book because of some blog post I made ... and I had ZERO sales from before the time the blogpost to long after the note.  At first I thought they were lying, but some of them popped up later with a review and a "verified purchase" and I realized that they had downloaded a sample at the time of the note, and then did the actual buying later.  They considered downloading the sample to be a "purchase" because that's when they made the buying decision.

And that's also a benefit of advertising for "mind space" rather than clicks.  An ad can remind them of items in their TBR list.

Camille


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Harvey said:


> ^ Re: the Google ad: not gonna happen.
> 
> I think each author will make their own judgment about what's a great return - i.e. is the $35 worth having their book cover in our header graphic for a day, getting some more visibility into the book's BB thread, and claiming whatever bragging rights come from being, even if only for a day, in the top ranks of a subgenre. And, of course, whatever book sales come in as a result of all the above.
> 
> I am pretty determined to make this a good value and a good service for our authors.


I have no doubt that's the case. Just throwing some ideas out there to see if there's a way we could build on what we've got going now.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the book of the day is a great idea, and I plan on doing it as soon as I get enough money to.  It's great exposure, and I want to support this board, because I use it all the time and this board has already sold me tons of books.

Vicki


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thought some of you might like this piece of analytics:


This is very cool, Harvey! I've been offline much of the time since the program began and am thrilled to see it having such dramatic results...i too have found a bok I wouldn't have otherwise...

Betsy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Amazon prohibits the release of actual sales data that they provide as part of the DTP program.


Yep. That's why I opted for the ranking as the thread topic instead.

That, and the fact that I'm a secretive wee bugger.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

GPB said:


> Good point. Even if someone noticed and took issue with it, I'm sure they'd issue a C&D rather than just yanking your books. Neither strikes me as very likely.
> 
> ETA: Even if it doesn't pay for itself, I still think it's a low-cost way for an author to support their book(s) and support the site at the same time. As a newcomer, the emphasis on rankings here -- rather than sales -- struck me as odd. That's all.


As an old hand in the writing business, rankings are -much- more important to me than sales at this stage in the evolution of my ebook presence.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Harvey said:


> ^ Re: the Google ad: not gonna happen.
> 
> I think each author will make their own judgment about what's a great return - i.e. is the $35 worth having their book cover in our header graphic for a day, getting some more visibility into the book's BB thread, and claiming whatever bragging rights come from being, even if only for a day, in the top ranks of a subgenre. And, of course, whatever book sales come in as a result of all the above.
> 
> I am pretty determined to make this a good value and a good service for our authors.


I just bought an ad. For me, it's more than just about the one day sales. Every single person who buys the book is a potential salesman for the book. (just via word of mouth, I don't actually put them to work. ) If I sell 20 books that day, that's 20 more chances for someone to mention my book somewhere. Most of the time when I see a spike in sales, I find that someone has recommended my book somewhere. My goal is to get more of those. Plus, I don't think I've had much luck on these boards, so I want to get a little 'face time' so to speak. See if I can change my luck.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I just bought an ad. For me, it's more than just about the one day sales. Every single person who buys the book is a potential salesman for the book. (just via word of mouth, I don't actually put them to work. ) If I sell 20 books that day, that's 20 more chances for someone to mention my book somewhere. Most of the time when I see a spike in sales, I find that someone has recommended my book somewhere. My goal is to get more of those. Plus, I don't think I've had much luck on these boards, so I want to get a little 'face time' so to speak. See if I can change my luck.


I am a word-of-mouth spreader (if that's the right word?) I have talked up many books of KB authors when talking with people about books. and not just the same authors, or even the same genres. Since I read almost everything, I have a wider range of reccomendations than some, AND with the KBBOTB When I point a new person to KB, I can also say, "Oh yeah, make sure you watch the top of every page for that day's KBBOTD!"


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

"word of mouth spreader"--lol! I have no idea if that's the right word, or 'title', but gosh, it sure is a mouthful.  We'll have to come up with something new to make it easier.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

7:45am PDT and Reining in sites at:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #81,582 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> 7:45am PDT and Reining in sites at:
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #81,582 Paid in Kindle Store


This is actually worse than it was last night at midnight. (74,000) But I have had sales today. So.....


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Dawn Judd said:


> This is actually worse than it was last night at midnight. (74,000) But I have had sales today. So.....


And it looks like you've sold a few more. It's no longer at 74,000.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

9:25am PDT
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,893 Paid in Kindle Store

MUCH better Ms. Judd


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

It's Sunday.  Lot of people at church until now, I'm guessing.  That's a big jump.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

At 11:30 AM - #8,673
At 1:15 PM - #4,136


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Dawn Judd said:


> It is now at #8,673


W00t! Congrats!!! That's so awesome. 

Like you said, I think everybody was at Church this morning and now you should be seeing some wonderful activity!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Dawn Judd said:


> It is now at #8,673


Excellent! You go!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

As i said in another thread, I just bought your book! Looks neat and I wouldn't have seen it but for the BOTD.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This seems like a good deal.  I liked the one comment someone made that he or she would never have known about the book if not for the BOTD.  I've scheduled one for each of my books.  BTW, soon I hope to have Calling Crow (Book One in the Southeast Series) up for sale in Kindle, for $0.99.

Happy hunting!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dawn Judd said:


> At 11:30 AM - #8,673
> At 1:15 PM - #4,136


Whew! I just got back from church myself and am glad to see this. It took a few hours for the rankings needle to move, but in the past few hours you've hit the highest rank we've seen so far.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Periodically, I'll update this chart until it becomes too cluttered to be readable. Here's where we are now.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Harvey, mind if I ask what you are using to find the hourly rankings?  Or are you using the "go-there-and-look" method?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Harvey, mind if I ask what you are using to find the hourly rankings? Or are you using the "go-there-and-look" method?


Yes - it's available through Amazon web services in a programmatic way, but at this point I'm using that time-honored manual method!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Yes - it's available through Amazon web services in a programmatic way, but at this point I'm using that time-honored manual method!


You're a sweetie, Harvey.

Lynda


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha, loving the total nose-dive of the green line. Let's hope for more of that from our KBBotD sponsors, eh?


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Is anyone else a little confused by the slow drop for the red and green lines in those graphs?  Whenever my book is ranked around 40 000 to 60 000, a single sale makes it drop straight around 15 000 - 20 000.  Book #1 and Book #2 both have a rather gentle, linear descent...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, that's because I've interpolated some of the numbers if we didn't catch a bestseller ranking in the intervening hours. So it might have been a sharper slope if we had captured sales ranking on each and every hour of the day.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

It's so exciting to see all this.  I'm getting excited though I'm not up to have Book of the Day until January.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

The other thing that will affect this will be that different days of the week and different times of the day have different levels of competition.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/nod as seen today, Sunday mornings may be slower than normal.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Ah, that's because I've interpolated some of the numbers if we didn't catch a bestseller ranking in the intervening hours. So it might have been a sharper slope if we had captured sales ranking on each and every hour of the day.


...slinks off KBs to look up "interpolated" in dictionary...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Out of Time

4:58 am PDT
#2,611 Paid in Kindle Store 
#67 in  Books > Romance > Vampires 
#62 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#20 in  Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Out of Time
> 
> 4:58 am PDT
> #2,611 Paid in Kindle Store
> ...


To put that in perspective, at 12:30 am PDT (before being listed as BOTD), Out of time was ranked 2782 and at 3:00 am it had dropped to the 3000s -- 3013 if memory serves.

Edited: Ha, it was still in my browser: at 12:30 am.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,782 Paid in Kindle Store 
#74 in Books > Romance > Vampires
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#21 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Woo-hoo! Monique's _Out of Time_ has hit 1,672 in the Kindle best-seller list!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036Z9W00/?tag=kbpst-20

For the curious, here are the results so far:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

#1,242 Paid in Kindle Store 
#19 in   Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#12 in   Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#25 in   Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense 


at 12:24pm PDT


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Awesome!


Si!

The next set won't look quite so pretty - we've hit a dead zone - but this morning was wonderful.  Hopefully, things will pick up again.

Thank you, Harvey & Friends!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

3:05pm PDT

#1,546 Paid in Kindle Store 
#28 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#17 in  Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#38 in  Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

7:40 pm PDT

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,219 Paid in Kindle Store 
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#13 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#26 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

wonderful!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique--

Sorry I couldn't add to your sales today, I already have your book in my TBR pile!

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Monique--
> 
> Sorry I couldn't add to your sales today, I already have your book in my TBR pile!
> 
> Betsy


LOL. Well, to quote those well-known sages, Bartles & Jaymes, "Thank you for your support."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is kool

Ed the Patterson


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Next up:  Down the Drain, by Daniel Pyle

1:20 am Oct 5th:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #95,409 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

We are being watched!!? My book's up on Saturday, so I'm hoping to catch those wanting a weekend read. Maybe I should offer tea and cakes too...


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

freakin awesome info! I'm reading it late, but it was still a thrill ride.

way to go!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

4:30 am PDT 
Down the Drain 
#23,638 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

This should be fun. _Down the Drain_ was at it's all-time worst ranking this morning. If it drops under #8,692, it'll be a record-setting day in both directions.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Good luck! I'm sure it'll do great.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I was up way early today, bought it about an hour ago, maybe I'll be the first sale of the day.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Good luck! I'm sure it'll do great.


Thanks!



JeanThree said:


> I was up way early today, bought it about an hour ago, maybe I'll be the first sale of the day.


Thank you.  I hope you like it.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Good Luck Daniel


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

You'll do superb, Daniel!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

6:35am PDT
#12,759 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> This should be fun. _Down the Drain_ was at it's all-time worst ranking this morning. If it drops under #8,692, it'll be a record-setting day in both directions.


Good luck! I read it and really enjoyed it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

7:20 am
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,820 Paid in Kindle Store 
#24 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#31 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, everybody!

It's really flying up the charts.  That's awesome.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

You're in for a fun day!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> This should be fun. _Down the Drain_ was at it's all-time worst ranking this morning. If it drops under #8,692, it'll be a record-setting day in both directions.


Currently you're at
#2,862 Paid in Kindle Store
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult

And just kicked my book Island Life out of the top 20 in that category, so now I officially hate you


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Well, I was going to buy *Down the Drain* anyway, but this pushed me to one-click it just now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow - great day, Daniel!

Here are the latest ranking results KB Books of the Day:










Edit: since I last updated the chart, you've moved up to:

#2,148 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#18 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> And just kicked my book Island Life out of the top 20 in that category, so now I officially hate you


I also just snuck past _The Valley_.

I'm sandwiched right between you and Mr. Stephen King.

Hmm, the three of us make one hairy sandwich.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow that's great! I love seeing Harvey's charts.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Still climbing the charts at 11:25 am

Down the Drain
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,470 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#25 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow!  Can't wait for my turn.  I could use a little boost.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I also just snuck past _The Valley_.
> 
> I'm sandwiched right between you and Mr. Stephen King.
> 
> Hmm, the three of us make one hairy sandwich.


Not so hairy now as I used to be... apart from on the chin.










My minions have pushed the Valley back into the lead though


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


LMAO, Betsy. I choked on my Cherry Coke at that smiley.

Mmm, popcorn.... getting hungry now.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

This KBOTD has been a rousing success.  Great idea, Harvey!

I have to say I'm a bit surprised.  I always figured that we scribblers bombard Kindleboards with threads and siggies about our books to the point that everybody already knows about every one of them and has already decided thumbs up or thumbs down.  But if that was the case these books wouldn't be skyrocketing up the charts when the little ad appears on the ad-bar.  Apparently appears that not every KB reader knows about every KB writer book.

Is anybody else (pleasantly) surprised? I guess I didn't know the dynamics of Kindleboards the way I thought I did... 

Way to go, Harvey!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> Not so hairy now as I used to be... apart from on the chin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need some more minions. Is there someplace I can post a classifieds ad? Or is that one of those I-met-them-in-an-alley-behind-the-pub kinds of things?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I need some more minions. Is there someplace I can post a classifieds ad? Or is that one of those I-met-them-in-an-alley-behind-the-pub kinds of things?


Minions R' Us ... they've got all kinds.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Cate Rowan said:


> LMAO, Betsy. I choked on my Cherry Coke at that smilewa.


Same here--that was too funny! But yet, it's just how I feel; I love the multi-colored chart, and I've been watching all the KBBOD books myself. I guess I come by it honestly, since I'm in marketing analytics, but it's much more fun watching products you actually care about respond to advertising.

--Maria


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

daveconifer said:


> This KBOTD has been a rousing success. Great idea, Harvey!
> 
> I have to say I'm a bit surprised. I always figured that we scribblers bombard Kindleboards with threads and siggies about our books to the point that everybody already knows about every one of them and has already decided thumbs up or thumbs down. But if that was the case these books wouldn't be skyrocketing up the charts when the little ad appears on the ad-bar. Apparently appears that not every KB reader knows about every KB writer book.
> 
> ...


I'm sort of learning this as I go (in case anyone hadn't noticed), but one factor is this:

- We rank quite high in search engines for a lot of different search terms. We're usually page 1 of Google for Kindle forum, Kindle forums, kindle troubleshooting, kindle book recommendations, and many more kindle-related terms.

(We also rate well for search terms about Hugh Jackman and rice cookers, but that's another story.)

- This draws a lot of unique visitors to our site each day - i.e. people who haven't been here before.

- We have a very high level of "stickiness" as a site, in that the average visitor to our site will stick around for 8 pages before exiting. (And I realize that that statistic is heavily skewed by intinst's board activity. LOL) But some proportion of our visitors arrive on some random KindleBoards page, and decide not to stay.

- At that point, they make a decision on how they are going to exit the site. Most of them click the Back button, a few enter another URL in their browser, and a surprising number will click on something else on the page that catches their attention. Sometimes that's a Google ad. Sometimes that's the Book of the Day.

And, if they got here through a search engine, they were probably searching for something Kindle-related, so there's a better-than-average chance that they own a Kindle or are expecting one. In other words: they're a potential buyer of your e-book.

And that's why an important value of our BOTD promotion is that it appears on *every* page of our forum; not just the home page.

So, in addition to our members clicking on the graphic, and our regular visitors who haven't registered, there are one-time visitors that enter the site after doing a kindle-related search, and then are intrigued enough by your Book of the Day graphic to click on it. The combined effect is that (so far), our Book of the Day graphic gets clicked through to Amazon fairly often.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Harvey said:


> (We also rate well for search terms about Hugh Jackman and rice cookers, but that's another story.)


Which is why we love the Kindleboards, and why they are so awesome.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have a Kindle, so I can't buy each KB book of the day, but my own personal mission is to go to each book's Amazon page and click all the tags.  Nothing major, but hopefully that helps just a little.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation, Harvey.  Sounds like BOTD is a much greater opportunity than I realized.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> - We rank quite high in search engines for a lot of different search terms. We're usually page 1 of Google for Kindle forum, Kindle forums, kindle troubleshooting, kindle book recommendations, and many more kindle-related terms.
> 
> (We also rate well for search terms about Hugh Jackman and rice cookers, but that's another story.)


But not for Hibbing....I must work harder. 

Interesting stuff, Harvey! Go KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Learnmegood said:


> I don't have a Kindle, so I can't buy each KB book of the day, but my own personal mission is to go to each book's Amazon page and click all the tags. Nothing major, but hopefully that helps just a little.


Kindle for PC, Kindle for Mac, Kindle for ithingys, Kindle for Blackberry, Kindle for etch-a-sketch....

No need for an actual Kindle to buy Kindle books.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Learnmegood said:


> I don't have a Kindle, so I can't buy each KB book of the day, but my own personal mission is to go to each book's Amazon page and click all the tags. Nothing major, but hopefully that helps just a little.


I'm doing the same. help each other out, eh? in fact, there's a thread on here about tagging. check it out and get some tags on your work


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I'm sort of learning this as I go (in case anyone hadn't noticed), but one factor is this:
> ... our Book of the Day graphic gets clicked through to Amazon fairly often.


Excellent analysis. You've obviously learned a ton, and it's quite a testament to the site that KB outranks so many other sites for all those Kindle terms, especially the almighty PR9 Amazon.com.

--Maria


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I signed up with metricjunkie.com which will record my rank on an hour-by-hour basis.

Starting with Harvey's pre-announcement, here is my sales rank.  I'll update throughout the day tomorrow.

Rank  Time Stamp 
  850  Oct 05, 2010 - 10:00PM 
1,097  Oct 05, 2010 - 09:00PM


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

3:50 am Forbidden the Stars
#988 Paid in Kindle Store  
#13 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#14 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#16 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so happy this is working out for everybody.    Can't wait for my turn, and I'll be happy if I only sell a few copies.  

Again, thanks to Harvey and the mods for putting this all together.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Rank  Time Stamp 
1,040  Oct 06, 2010 - 06:00AM 
  988  Oct 06, 2010 - 05:00AM 
  960  Oct 06, 2010 - 04:00AM 
  960  Oct 06, 2010 - 03:00AM 
  997  Oct 06, 2010 - 02:00AM 
  952  Oct 06, 2010 - 01:00AM 
  905  Oct 06, 2010 - 12:00AM 
  853  Oct 05, 2010 - 11:00PM 
  850  Oct 05, 2010 - 10:00PM 
1,097  Oct 05, 2010 - 09:00PM 


* Mountain Time


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Good luck with your day Valmore!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Good luck, Valmore! I'm up tomorrow. 

Thanks for the tip about MetricJunkie. I signed up. It'll be interesting to see what happens. I've been getting ~4 sales per day so far this month.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

May you sale lots and lots of books!



Vianka


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Thanks for the tip about MetricJunkie. I signed up. It'll be interesting to see what happens. I've been getting ~4 sales per day so far this month.


Which book, KC? I want to watch it all the way through. Guess I really am a "metric junkie". I better go sign up.

--Maria


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

meromana said:


> Which book, KC? I want to watch it all the way through. Guess I really am a "metric junkie". I better go sign up.
> 
> --Maria


The Kinshield Legacy will be tomorrow's KBBOTD, but I'm tracking both it and SS on metric junkie (just because I can).


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Rank  Time Stamp 
  981  Oct 06, 2010 - 10:00AM 
  984  Oct 06, 2010 - 09:00AM 
  920  Oct 06, 2010 - 08:00AM 
1,008  Oct 06, 2010 - 07:00AM 
1,040  Oct 06, 2010 - 06:00AM 
  988  Oct 06, 2010 - 05:00AM 
  960  Oct 06, 2010 - 04:00AM 
  960  Oct 06, 2010 - 03:00AM 
  997  Oct 06, 2010 - 02:00AM 
  952  Oct 06, 2010 - 01:00AM 
  905  Oct 06, 2010 - 12:00AM 
  853  Oct 05, 2010 - 11:00PM 
  850  Oct 05, 2010 - 10:00PM 
1,097  Oct 05, 2010 - 09:00PM


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

With such a fantastic ranking already, it's going to be difficult to see the effect of TBOD.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Monique said:


> With such a fantastic ranking already, it's going to be difficult to see the effect of TBOD.


I'm thinking it must be great to keep the ranking from slipping off that lofty perch! ha.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Monique said:


> With such a fantastic ranking already, it's going to be difficult to see the effect of TBOD.


Yeah, it seems to have the most visual impact when a book starts at over 10,000. The ones already selling well may not look as impressive on the charts, even if the sales speed up.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, we've got our work cut out for us trying to show visible movement on Valmore's ranking, which started out so high already!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Rank  Time Stamp 
  777  Oct 06, 2010 - 12:00PM 
  854  Oct 06, 2010 - 11:00AM 
  981  Oct 06, 2010 - 10:00AM 
  984  Oct 06, 2010 - 09:00AM 
  920  Oct 06, 2010 - 08:00AM 
1,008  Oct 06, 2010 - 07:00AM 
1,040  Oct 06, 2010 - 06:00AM 
  988  Oct 06, 2010 - 05:00AM 
  960  Oct 06, 2010 - 04:00AM 
  960  Oct 06, 2010 - 03:00AM 
  997  Oct 06, 2010 - 02:00AM 
  952  Oct 06, 2010 - 01:00AM 
  905  Oct 06, 2010 - 12:00AM 
  853  Oct 05, 2010 - 11:00PM 
  850  Oct 05, 2010 - 10:00PM 
1,097  Oct 05, 2010 - 09:00PM


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

total ranks at 11:42am PDT
#777 Paid in Kindle Store  
#12 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#13 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#13 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Way to go, everyone! I've got a slot in December. I can't wait!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

This is so exciting. I have a slot in November and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Those are some great numbers, Valmore! 

Congrats!

Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Seeing a chart at that scale helps! Thanks, Valmore. 

I suppose a 30% leap in rankings is meaningful when you're already at the high ranking of your book... but I'll let you be the judge of that! Congratulations on some great ranking numbers.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Seeing a chart at that scale helps! Thanks, Valmore.
> 
> I suppose a 30% leap in rankings is meaningful when you're already at the high ranking of your book... but I'll let you be the judge of that! Congratulations on some great ranking numbers.


Right. I've been ranked in the 90,000s and one sale has driven that to the 28,000s. The closer you get to the lower numbers, the more sales it takes to move your ranking.

I think! (I'm really a newbie at this)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

It might be helpful for the upcoming authors to do a snapshot of a typical day, just to have something to compare.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I can tell you that compared to my daily average sales from October 1-5, today's sales are already 30% higher. At this point, I've already recouped my initial investment in KBBOTD with the extra sales.  Everything else today is gravy 

I've gone from a rank of 1097 to a rank of 723 in eighteen hours since Harvey's original announcment.

I really appreciate all the support the other kindleboarders have given both to this site an to my book. I sincerely hope you enjoy it!

I'll continue updating my chart in the post above until 9:00pm tonight to give everyone a full 24 hour look at the trending.

Thanks again, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I can tell you that compared to my daily average sales from October 1-5, today's sales are already 30% higher. At this point, I've already recouped my initial investment in KBBOTD with the extra sales. Everything else today is gravy
> 
> I've gone from a rank of 1097 to a rank of 723 in eighteen hours since Harvey's original announcment.
> 
> ...


I find that testimonial very motivating. Thank you, Valmore. Thanks to all you authors for "going on faith" with us with this new promotion!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

6:28pm PDT
#758 Paid in Kindle Store 
#8 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#9 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#12 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Good graph Valmore.

Ann


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's the 24 hour chart from the moment Harvey announced it:










I know the next authors will do extremely well with this!


----------



## Basil Sands (Aug 18, 2010)

This is the point where I kick myself for not having jumped in the day it was first mentioned....dang it! Oh well, February isn't too far away.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

At 10:00pm last night (eastern US timezone), the ranking for The Kinshield Legacy was 16,016 and not in the top 100 of any category. It's now just after 7:00am and...

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,044 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #47 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    * #55 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

/cheer


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Basil Sands said:


> This is the point where I kick myself for not having jumped in the day it was first mentioned....dang it! Oh well, February isn't too far away.


To be fair, I think Valmore had a lot of other things going on too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

KinShield Legacy
5:35am PDT
#6,485 Paid in Kindle Store  
#51 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology 
#57 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

kcmay said:


> At 10:00pm last night (eastern US timezone), the ranking for The Kinshield Legacy was 16,016 and not in the top 100 of any category. It's now just after 7:00am and...
> 
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,044 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I love watching these.  Pretty sure I won't be up until February, but I still think it's a great investment, and hopefully by then I'll have another book up.

Congrats!

Linda


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a total spreadsheet noob, but I did manage to get a graph to show up.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations everyone! So glad it's working out for you. I'll have to sign up soon!

Delyse


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I signed up yesterday for my Second Chances book. My day is in Feb 2011. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Kinshield Legacy @ 10:17am PDT:
#4,748 Paid in Kindle Store  
#36 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology 
#45 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology 
#88 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Back in the top 100! WOOT!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Back in the top 100! WOOT!!


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

She's up to #3,583 as of this hour. Excelsior!

The Kinshield Legacy
#3,583 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #21 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
* #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
* #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, Harvey, I wonder how many books you can fit on that graph!  

And congrats to KC!  That's awesome!

Vicki


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Go KC go!


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats to everyone!  I'm going to get in line to try it.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

(My times are EST)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Congrats, KC!

Sandy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

kcmay said:


> (My times are EST)


Thanks for having us feature your book as our Book of the Day, K.C.

And thank you for posting those results!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I had fun -- and I got to support the Kindle Boards while I was at it! 

Thanks again for starting this wonderful program, Harvey! It's a huge hit for everyone!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Way to go, KC!  I'm sure you'll feel some residual impact as people who sampled you today purchase later on


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

w00t, my turn today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Go David Go!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dance of Cloaks: 6:08am PDT
#3,604 Paid in Kindle Store  
#78 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 

Oh and just FYI 
Weight of Blood at 6:42 am PDT
#541 Paid in Kindle Store 
#4 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards 
#8 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 
#16 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

8:22am PDT DoC
#4,124 Paid in Kindle Store  
#83 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 


WoB
#585 Paid in Kindle Store
#5 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards 
#10 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 
#18 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are latest results of book bestseller rankings during their time featured as Book of the Day (click to enlarge):


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome.  I'm glad everyone's been doing so well.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The latest on A Dance of Cloaks. Moving on up!

#2,723 Paid in Kindle Store 
* #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic
* #94 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great results!  Great idea, Harvey!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Harvey said:


> The latest on A Dance of Cloaks. Moving on up!
> 
> #2,723 Paid in Kindle Store
> * #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic
> * #94 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


Very nice!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

A Dance of Cloaks: 10pm Mountain Time

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,071 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#46 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 
#72 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 

Way to go, David!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ That's great to see those results for David! Thanks, Valmore.

Thanks to David for having A Dance of Cloaks as today's featured book!

In a few hours, we'll have a change of pace as we welcome a romance as our next Book of the Day: The Artist's Model, by Daphne Coleridge.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Harvey said:


> ^ That's great to see those results for David! Thanks, Valmore.
> 
> Thanks to David for having A Dance of Cloaks as today's featured book!
> 
> In a few hours, we'll have a change of pace as we welcome a romance as our next Book of the Day: The Artist's Model, by Daphne Coleridge.


Good morning Harvey and everyone else - yes it is morning here and I'm just having my first coffee of the day and looking forward to seeing my book go up.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

This thing is costing me a fortune, I keep accidentally one-clicking.  

Fun to watch the rankings though.

Good luck today, Daphne.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, farrellclaire - it's a mixture of fun and apprehension. Fortunately I was given a lovely bouquet of flowers in the week and I'm going to set up my easel and paint them, so I should be in a mellow mood even with the graphs.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

8:15am PDT
#14,206 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Harvey, I've got a new feature for you... a stats generator for the daily book that we can all watch 

Then again I suppose novelrank would work well too


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hmm; a slow rise today - still, not to worry, I watched "The Road" last night, so now everything in life seems sweet.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Lots of Saturday left, Daphne! 

Here's the updated chart as of 11am Saturday morning (Pacific time). Daphne's book is Book#9 on the chart.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Update: as of 12noon, Daphne's novel has broken the 10,000 mark, at #8,480 in the Kindle bestseller list.

Also, we tweeted Daphne's novel about an hour ago to our KBDealoftheDay followers.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Lots of Saturday left, Daphne!


I forget the time difference - I'm just having a night cap, but yes, sales are picking up nicely. Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey, 

I'm curious.  Is the "day" midnight to midnight US West Coast time?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

From #106,244 this morning, to a current ranking of #5,159 on the Kindle bestseller list. Nicely done, Daphne!



scarlet said:


> Harvey,
> 
> I'm curious. Is the "day" midnight to midnight US West Coast time?


Each new Book of the Day is featured starting at 1:00am Pacific time, and goes for 24 hours.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> From #106,244 this morning, to a current ranking of #5,159 on the Kindle bestseller list. Nicely done, Daphne!
> 
> Each new Book of the Day is featured starting at 1:00am Pacific time, and goes for 24 hours.


Thanks. Those time zones are a killer, ain't they? I'm usually on the boards until 1 am Eastern Time, so I don't see the new book until the later in my day. And our Aussie, European and African boarders must really get confused!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I love watching these. It's amazing to see how the numbers shift from hour to hour.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I get so excited when I make one sale, I'll probably have a heart attack when my BOTD time arrives.  Also, there's the sense of community.  I was never much of a joiner, but this indie community is smart, generous, quirky, in other words, fabulous.  Yes, $35. is a pittance compared to the "psychic income" return.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Just scanned this thread and am still trying to decide. Of those of you who have had a BOTD, would you do it again?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Did we stop posting here?
I was having so much fun following the BOTD and then I went away for 5 days.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's hoping Jeff has a great day as the KBOTD sponsor!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Today my book Broken Wings is up. It'll be interesting to see what happens .

Thanks for the opportunity, Harvey!

Sandy


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Today my book Broken Wings is up. It'll be interesting to see what happens .
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity, Harvey!
> 
> Sandy


Best of luck, Sandra!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck, Sandra!  Mine's up tomorrow and I'm finally getting excited. 

Hope you get lots of exposure/sales.

Danielle


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dreoteth or Bound by Blood?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Dreoteth or Bound by Blood?


Bound by Blood.

p.s. Thanks for posting your review. I loved it.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Danielle and John! 

Danielle...wishing you the best of luck tomorrow 

Sandy


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't wait to hear how it goes. Keep us posted!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Did this thread just fade away? Life's been keeping me off the boards lately and I've been out of the loop but today I'm 'book of the day' so I'll be online a bit more. It's presently 3:56 in the morning for me, so a bit more sleep is in order first. Sleep deprived posting is never a wise practice.

Starting rank, 28,884. My worst number in quite some time. 

I'm going back to bed now.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

cegrundler said:


> Did this thread just fade away? Life's been keeping me off the boards lately and I've been out of the loop but today I'm 'book of the day' so I'll be online a bit more.


I, for one, am still interested in seeing how the KBBOTD affects sales/ranking, but I don't think everyone feels inclined to update this thread as their books are featured (which is fine, of course). If you are, then by all means do!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not updating the chart regularly, but in terms of "clicks" into the author's Amazon page, the BOTD is performing pretty consistently from when it first began.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

The day started slowly, though with a Saturday I think people tend to get off to a slower start.   But things are starting to pick up and my rank is in the mid teens now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hopefully you'll break 10,000 before long today!!

Currently:
#10,989 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   * #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Sports > Water Sports > Boating
   * #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Sports > Water Sports > Sailing
   * #18 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Boating


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,988 Paid in Kindle Store  
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Sports > Water Sports > Boating 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Sports > Water Sports > Sailing 
#3 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Boating


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Been watching Last Exit. It's doing awesome! Woohoo!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Todays my day and I'll let you know how it goes.
My sales are not as high as some on these boards, but I've been been pretty consistent with a sale a day.
So I'll know how well the KB-BOTD does for me.
Wish me luck!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, I grabbed a sample Daniel.  At least until payday.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Appreciate it!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

So is it Daniel or Jason?
Anyway the book's current ranking as of 1:53pm PST 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,062 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm Daniel....my main charactor is Jason Hook.
I started off the day around 40K, then at one point it was 9251.
Only sold about 5 so far...hoping tonight will be busier...

Jennifer....Thanks!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Good luck with it. I'm off to bed (in the UK) so please keep posting and I'll catch it in the morning.


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

I only sold 4 books on Sunday, when mine was the book of the day.  I was hoping for a few more.  I do think now that there's the banner ads, it might take away from the effectiveness of the Book of the Day ads.  Just a thought.  Personally, I know what stands out to me.

Personally, I wouldn't bother with the book of the day sponsorship now that there's the option for placing a banner for only $5 more.  If you make an eye-catching one, I'd think it would be more 'clickable'


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

> I do think now that there's the banner ads, it might take away from the effectiveness of the Book of the Day ads. Just a thought. Personally, I know what stands out to me.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't bother with the book of the day sponsorship now that there's the option for placing a banner for only $5 more. If you make an eye-catching one, I'd think it would be more 'clickable'


I totally agree with you. I wish I had known the banner ads were coming before I purchased my BOTD ad. My BOTD doesn't come up until Feb 2011.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

The BotD ad includes the sticky posting of your book thread and the ability to update/modify your post through the day. I had people clicking on my thread all day. I put in links to reviews and such.

This Thursday my 2nd BotD ad is coming up, and I'm planning to use the sticky thread in a special way.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> The BotD ad includes the sticky posting of your book thread and the ability to update/modify your post through the day. I had people clicking on my thread all day. I put in links to reviews and such.
> 
> This Thursday my 2nd BotD ad is coming up, and I'm planning to use the sticky thread in a special way. Stay tuned!


I hope this doesn't put the kibosh on your idea, but while your Bazaar thread is pinned, the same posting rules apply. You can only "speak when spoken to".

One other benefit of the BOTD that others have mentioned previously is that it shows even when someone has adblocker on, which many here do. The banner ad will not.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Fortunately, I haven't found that the banner ads are detracting from the BOTD features. 

We have not seen a drop-off in clickthroughs to Book of the Day Amazon pages since we started running the author banner ads. (The BOTD ad for Whatley Tupper sent 87 people to the book's Amazon page on Sunday - which is on a par for a Sunday.)


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

> Fortunately, I haven't found that the banner ads are detracting from the BOTD features.
> 
> We have not seen a drop-off in clickthroughs to Book of the Day Amazon pages since we started running the author banner ads. (The BOTD ad for Whatley Tupper sent 87 people to the book's Amazon page on Sunday - which is on a par for a Sunday.)


That's good to know, Harvey.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Monique said:


> I hope this doesn't put the kibosh on your idea, but while your Bazaar thread is pinned, the same posting rules apply. You can only "speak when spoken to".
> 
> One other benefit of the BOTD that others have mentioned previously is that it shows even when someone has adblocker on, which many here do. The banner ad will not.


Nope, doesn't put the kibosh on at all -- and you will be interested in it, Monique!

Yes, you can only speak when spoken to, but I believe you can "modify" a post that's already there, no? Also, Harvey has encouraged us to put news in the post so people will comment -- and then you can have a conversation if they do.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Eggsellent. Color me intrigued.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LKRigel said:


> Nope, doesn't put the kibosh on at all -- and you will be interested in it, Monique!
> 
> Yes, you can only speak when spoken to, but I believe you can "modify" a post that's already there, no? Also, Harvey has encouraged us to put news in the post so people will comment -- and then you can have a conversation if they do.


Yes - you can modify an existing post without limitation, as that doesn't cause a "bump". And as you and Monique correctly state you can respond when others post in the thread.

Hmm, what is she cooking up?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

heh heh heh ...


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

odd question:

how do you drill out those rankings on your books? I keep seeing it but I don't know how it's done. anyone mind helping a gal out?


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

theapatra said:


> odd question:
> 
> how do you drill out those rankings on your books? I keep seeing it but I don't know how it's done. anyone mind helping a gal out?


I'm not sure what you mean by 'drill out'. Elaborate, please.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

sorry: I'll elaborate

drill out:

when someone lists their ranks like this:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,988 Paid in Kindle Store  
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Sports > Water Sports > Boating 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Sports > Water Sports > Sailing 
#3 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Boating 

How did they find that ranking? is it just the tags they're going by?


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

theapatra said:


> sorry: I'll elaborate
> 
> drill out:
> 
> ...


That's a copy and paste from their product page.

For example, my book 'Courtesan' now looks like this:

Product Details

* Format: Kindle Edition
* File Size: 366 KB
* Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited
* Sold by: Amazon Digital Services
* Language: English
* ASIN: B003P2VH98
* Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (3 customer reviews
* Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #47,995 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

As my book isn't in the top 100 in any category, that's all I see. To see this for yourself, simply click on my book in my sig line.

Looking at Victorine Lieske's book 'Not What She Seems" (which is vastly more popular than 'Courtesan'), you'll see at http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-She-Seems-ebook/dp/B003HS5LRO

Product Details

* Format: Kindle Edition
* File Size: 322 KB
* Sold by: Amazon Digital Services
* Language: English
* ASIN: B003HS5LRO
* Average Customer Review: 4.4 out of 5 stars See all reviews (33 customer reviews)
* Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #355 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
o #8 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
o #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Suspense
o #48 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery

We see the three categories in which she's in the top 100. If she drops out of the top 100 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery then that line would disappear from her book's page.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

well now that makes PERFECT sense since I'm nowhere near the top!

many thanks for taking the time to explain this to me. I appreciate it. and am a little chagrined to have to admit to my lack of sales rank. *shuffles feet*


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

theapatra said:


> well now that makes PERFECT sense since I'm nowhere near the top!
> 
> many thanks for taking the time to explain this to me. I appreciate it. and am a little chagrined to have to admit to my lack of sales rank. *shuffles feet*


Your two books are between 100,000 and 200,000. 1 sale will bring them up to the 20-40 thousand mark. Two sales in one day and your rank will climb to the mid teens. Three sales and you'll be in the low teens and a fourth sale will probably put you in the thousands. Go two days without sales and you'll be back down in the 50,000 range, maybe lower.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

D.A.  you are so right...
I had 5 sales yesterday on my BOTD and it put me at around 9000 for an hour from 40,000.
Now I'm back up around 12K.
I was hoping it would be a bit more..........


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

rudykerkhoven said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bother with the book of the day sponsorship now that there's the option for placing a banner for only $5 more. If you make an eye-catching one, I'd think it would be more 'clickable'





KristieLeighMaguire said:


> I totally agree with you. I wish I had known the banner ads were coming before I purchased my BOTD ad. My BOTD doesn't come up until Feb 2011.


Just remember.. Banner ads DO get BLOCKED by those with adblockers running, while the BOTD does not.. So everyone will see BOTD ads, not everyone will see banners.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Just remember.. Banner ads DO get BLOCKED by those with adblockers running, while the BOTD does not.. So everyone will see BOTD ads, not everyone will see banners.


Good point. I wish the BOTD ads were a bit bigger though to be more noticeable. However since the banner ad and the BOTD ad are side by side, it makes both noticeable.


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how many people use ad blockers.  All I know is that when I look at the top of the page, I hardly notice the book of the day anymore, instead my eyes are drawn to the banner ad.  Personally, for only $5 more, I think it's a better deal.  That said, maybe the majority of internet users block their banner ads.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

rudykerkhoven said:


> I'm not sure how many people use ad blockers. All I know is that when I look at the top of the page, I hardly notice the book of the day anymore, instead my eyes are drawn to the banner ad. Personally, for only $5 more, I think it's a better deal. That said, maybe the majority of internet users block their banner ads.


My impression from other forum administrators is that it's fewer than 5% of visitors that use AdBlock.

I think our two offerings are very different and each has particular characteristics and appeal. Hopefully both provide reasonable value for the price. That is certainly our intent.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Harvey said:


> My impression from other forum administrators is that it's fewer than 5% of visitors that use AdBlock.
> 
> I think our two offerings are very different and each has particular characteristics and appeal. Hopefully both provide reasonable value for the price. That is certainly our intent.


Regardless of how many sales these ads actually generate, I don't think anyone would claim you guys aren't trying very hard to make these valuable and worth the cost.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Regardless of how many sales these ads actually generate, I don't think anyone would claim you guys aren't trying very hard to make these valuable and worth the cost.


Ditto.


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope no one takes my comments as being rude.  I'm just describing my experiences and thoughts.  Personally, I have another Book of the Day lined up (in April sometime) and a banner (in January), so I think they're useful.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Not at all, Rudolf. And I hope I didn't come across as defensive. Your experiences and comments are valid and good to share.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Your two books are between 100,000 and 200,000. 1 sale will bring them up to the 20-40 thousand mark. Two sales in one day and your rank will climb to the mid teens. Three sales and you'll be in the low teens and a fourth sale will probably put you in the thousands. Go two days without sales and you'll be back down in the 50,000 range, maybe lower.


THanks for the info. it' s now less of a mystery. I appreciate you taking the time to explain it. I can be such a noob at times. grin


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

theapatra said:


> THanks for the info. it' s now less of a mystery. I appreciate you taking the time to explain it. I can be such a noob at times. grin


It's elementary, my dear Thea (if I might borrow from my ranking as Arthur Conon Doyle). No, actually I've been keeping close track of how my rankings changed with sales then, when introduced to metricjunkie I followed several Books of the Day and did guesstimates as to how many sales had resulted in the rankings. When my own BOTD came, I had some real info. It only works for books low in the rankings. I have no idea how many sales it takes to keep a book at that level or higher, 'cause I've never had that many sales.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> It's elementary, my dear Thea (if I might borrow from my ranking as Arthur Conon Doyle). No, actually I've been keeping close track of how my rankings changed with sales then, when introduced to metricjunkie I followed several Books of the Day and did guesstimates as to how many sales had resulted in the rankings. When my own BOTD came, I had some real info. It only works for books low in the rankings. I have no idea how many sales it takes to keep a book at that level or higher, 'cause I've never had that many sales.


love the sherlock line. i'm always amazed at the depths of information some folks have. i just blindly go most of the time unless i'm interested in something...then i can't stop researching. but promotion....ugh. me hates it. i'm no good at it. and anything that falls in that realm is something i steer away from on instinct.

but i have to know now, and what i don't know would drown a whale. so i appreciate anyone who takes the time to help out.

thank you yet again


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Good evening/morning all... looks like it's time now for me to step up to the stage for 24 hours  while "Tree of Life" is the BotD.

Because of ill-health I've not been promoting the book almost all this month and it's showing on the rankings/sales.  So today I've got to keep myself together and see how things progress.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Good luck on your day and best wishes for a recovery from whatever ails you.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Go, Paul! I hope you do well today!

(And I hope you _get _ well soon!)


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks folks - sadly it seems like I really need to scoot off to bed just as things are warming up.  Maybe I can get up early enough to catch the tail end of the fun 

Many thanks again for the well wishes.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey look! ^ My book is today's KB BOTD!

Starting rank: 
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,623 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
* #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
* #76 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers

If you haven't sampled this book yet, today would be a great day to give it a try!  None of the reviews so far have been written by my mom. 

_Sci-fi: it's not just for techies anymore._


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, how long has it been since I was last here - When I last looked Venom Vipers was still "pending".  Congratulations - hope it goes well for you.  I need to spend more time around here again (been so busy with my -other- business).


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Hey look! ^ My book is today's KB BOTD!
> 
> Starting rank:
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,623 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> ...


What a great ride so far! I am looking forward to my turn in January.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, Paul! Good to see you back here.



Betsala said:


> What a great ride so far! I am looking forward to my turn in January.


Those were my starting rankings -- first thing in the morning, following my overnight sales. I haven't actually had any sales from the KBBOTD yet, so don't mistake these figures for great success.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Hi, Paul! Good to see you back here.
> 
> Those were my starting rankings -- first thing in the morning, following my overnight sales. I haven't actually had any sales from the KBBOTD yet, so don't mistake these figures for great success.


Sunday mornings are always slow ... I'm sure it'll pick up this afternoon


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

[amazonsearch]_Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life _ [/amazonsearch] is "live" on KND today.

Beginning of day ranking: 69,141

As of noon: 1,557

I will provide an update later today. But it's looking good, so far!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats! How was the rest of the day?!


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

JenniferBecton said:


> Congrats! How was the rest of the day?!


As of 9:00 p.m. Central, the book is ranked at 956! I couldn't be more pleased. The ad has MORE than paid for itself. AND the paperback edition has begun selling again, after falling stagnant for the past month.

Format: Kindle Edition 
File Size: 239 KB 
Print Length: 228 pages 
Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited 
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services 
Language: English 
ASIN: B0028AEDE4 
Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars See all reviews (11 customer reviews) 
11 Reviews 
5 star: (9) 
4 star: (2) 
3 star: (0) 
2 star: (0) 
1 star: (0)

› See all 11 customer reviews...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #956 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Motherhood 
#2 in Books > Nonfiction > Women's Studies > Motherhood 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Marriage


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow! Those are impressive numbers!  I think maybe I should buy an add. But didn't it say they don't have any openings until August 2011?


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Wow! Those are impressive numbers! I think maybe I should buy an add. But didn't it say they don't have any openings until August 2011?


The earliest dates mentioned on their sign-up page reflect January 2 for eBook of the Day and March for sponsor ads. And you can bet I'll be buying more ads!


----------



## Windwalker (Nov 2, 2008)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Wow! Those are impressive numbers! I think maybe I should buy an add. But didn't it say they don't have any openings until August 2011?


Congratulations on your success, Diana, and ... oops ... I think there may some confusion owing to the fact that *this* thread is about the excellent Kindle Boards Book of the Day spotlight that Harvey has created to help build exposure for authors, whereas Diana's book was featured as a Kindle Nation sponsor (Sybil, there's a sponsorship info page with availability info over at http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/p/sponsor-kindle-nation-daily-free-book.html)

Cheers -- and holiday cheer -- to all,
Steve


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Jan 2. really? I think I'll buy an ad now!


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Forgive me for misreading the thread topic. Yes, I am using BOTH services. Yesterday was my KND ad. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!!! You got under 1000!   That is my dream. I hope my day in Jan is as productive! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Happy to see Purple Lake up there as Book of the Day.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Good Luck, Daphne.  Already have it, so I can't help you out.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Good Luck, Daphne. Already have it, so I can't help you out.


Thanks, D.A. - I think things are fairly quiet just coming up to Christmas, but I'm just enjoying my book being up there.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, Daphne, I love the cover on _Purple Lake_. Who did the artwork?


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

meromana said:


> Wow, Daphne, I love the cover on _Purple Lake_. Who did the artwork?


Thankyou!    - It was a painting I did at 5am one morning in Brittany. It is a watercolour - I really prefer oils, but to capture something like a sunrise, watercolour is just faster.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Thankyou!    - It was a painting I did at 5am one morning in Brittany. It is a watercolour - I really prefer oils, but to capture something like a sunrise, watercolour is just faster.


I agree with Maria, it's a beautiful cover Daphne! Wow I wish I could paint. Excellent job!

Vianka


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Enjoyed an pleasurable jump in ranking and even sold a collateral copy of Three Mysteries .

Actually, Vianka, I think your covers are lovely.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Enjoyed an pleasurable jump in ranking and even sold a collateral copy of Three Mysteries .


That was probably me  I saw the comments about the cover of Purple Lake, looked at your books, and Three Mysteries jumped out at me as a book that sounded interesting. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

jasonga said:


> That was probably me  I saw the comments about the cover of Purple Lake, looked at your books, and Three Mysteries jumped out at me as a book that sounded interesting. I'm looking forward to reading it.


Thanks!  I really hope you enjoy it....


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I've sold 20 copies since Harvey stickied my book thread last night around midnight.  That may not be a big deal for some of you, but it's my single best day so far...and the runner-up day was my first KBBOD!  Go KB!!!

--Maria


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome, Maria. Congrats!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations! 20 sales in one day is GREAT!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That's fantastic, Maria! Congratulations.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Nice work, Maria.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Well done, Maria that's really exciting news!

Mel


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay, A Host of Shadows started the day at about 110,118 since it's been out for a while. Would appreciate any help you guys can give me. Tag it for me, pass it along. If you've read it, please do review it good bad or indifferent. You know the drill. Thanks and Happy New Year, will check back later to tell you how it is doing. Hairy


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

All tagged up, Harry.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks much!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll go tag too!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Sibel. Ain't nothing budging with the numbers (the publisher has control of the price, but I thought $4.99 was reasonable for a pretty large collection)


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

My kindle nation sponsorship was yesterday. I was pretty hush hush about it because I'm superstitious that way. While I didn't get the amazing results that I've read others have gotten them pushing their books to the number 1 spot and all I did break the top 100 in a couple of categories and my overall ranking did go from buried in the 60,000 for most of the month to somewhere in the 3000th rank. It was my overall best sale day by far. 

Not sure if it made a big difference but toward the end of he day I got notice of a "Top Pick" 5 star review from Night Owl Reviews. I'm still walking on air about that one! =)

Overall I was happy with my sponsorship. Made for an exciting couple of days. And I'm still sittin at around 6000 in the rankings.  

Baby steps.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

37,668 as of a couple of minutes ago, so we are moving!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

This is the day I won - so I'm already feeling lucky! Three Mysteries has risen this (English) morning into a category top 100 - #77 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Anthologies and the day is still young.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Very nice flurry of sales coming in. Thankyou for this KB Book of the Day slot. Just off to the pub to see the New Year in with style - will report figures when my headache wears off tomorrow  .


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

You are a better one than me for being able to leave the computer when your KBBOD day is on.  I think I wore out my keyboard refreshing my DTP sales report page that day .

You've made an awesome rankings jump; isn't it wonderful what a little exposure will do?

Keeping my fingers crossed for continued sales into 2011,
Maria


----------



## HP Mallory (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool! Just signed up for it. How long does it take for your book to be on it?


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

HP Mallory said:


> Cool! Just signed up for it. How long does it take for your book to be on it?


I just signed up for it, too. The "what's this" link above the buy button clicks to a page that says nothing is available until August 2011, which works well for me since I'm soo not ready <g>


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, that's the latest I've heard Harvey talking about--something in August, but HP, I think your books are getting lots of exposure already!


----------



## HP Mallory (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh darn it. I didn't see that! Well, August it is then! LOL


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, the Book of the Days are booking right now for late August / early September 2011. It'll be here before ya know it!  

The full banner ads are booking for late January / early February 2011.

(You can find links to reserve either of those at the bottom of any forum page.)

-Harvey


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

It's not my head that is aching, but my feet from so much dancing - and, of course, my sales have disappeared as a new month begins - although I have the pleasure of no brown bar this morning. - so not sure of figures, but a terrific rise in rankings and a great day. Thanks.

Very best of luck to CJ West today.

Update - just worked out where my figures had slunk off to - 9 sales yesterday and 1 today on Three Mysteries


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_But Can You Drink the Water?_ UK
(according to Novelrank it was #265 paid in Kindle store on Sunday - getting closer to the magical top 100 )

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #290 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#12 in Books > Humour > Fiction


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I just signed up for the Kindle Book of the Day. I'll post my results the day of the post.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_But Can You Drink The Water?_ made the bestseller list on Amazon UK 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Humour > Fiction 
#1 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour


----------



## Y. K. Greene (Jan 26, 2011)

Russell Brooks said:


> I just signed up for the Kindle Book of the Day. I'll post my results the day of the post.


Me too 

I'm hoping that by the time the first books promotion comes out I'll have the second online as well and ready to reap any spill over benefits


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

I understand the ranking system, but why doesn't anyone come out and say how many books were sold during the book of the day period. That's what I'm curious about!! Is there some rule of thumb I can use to tell the # of books sold vs the ranking?

Thank you!
Mike Cyra
Emergency Laughter


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

medicalhumor said:


> I understand the ranking system, but why doesn't anyone come out and say how many books were sold during the book of the day period. That's what I'm curious about!! Is there some rule of thumb I can use to tell the # of books sold vs the ranking?
> 
> Thank you!
> Mike Cyra
> Emergency Laughter


My KBBotD was Saturday Jan 15th. I'd just put up Ghost Fleet that Sunday and had sold one book on Monday, and one on Tuesday. I sold 3 copies of Ghost Fleet on the 15th, which brought my ranking up from 140,000 to 14,000. I then sold 1 copy on each of the next 4 days, which kept my ranking between 26,000 and 60,000.

Those figures are now worthless as it takes more sales to maintain a ranking as Amazon is selling more e-books.

For example, my book, Pilton's Moon, has sold 45 copies this month, 21 of them over the last 9 days, and its average ranking is in the high 20k's, varying from about 11k (on the day I got 7 sales) to 38k.

To compare: On Nov 5th, Courtesan had it's Book of the Day. It sold 7 copies (same as Pilton's Moon above) and dropped to the mid 6k range. Now 7 copies gets you only up to 11k.

Does that help?


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I totally forgot that Charlotte Collins will be the KB Book of the Day this Saturday! I'm so excited. When I got that date, I didn't know how close it would be to Mother's Day. Perfect timing for me! Thanks KB!


----------



## emilycasey (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a pretty exciting thread to follow. Has anyone done any recent Books of the Day? I'm curious to see if it's still as effective.


----------

